# HD audio connect to AC97 Front Panel?



## renegade X (May 11, 2008)

Hi all, I just got a FOXCONN A79A-S and the onboard HD audio pinout is as follows:

1 - PORT 1L (Analog Port 1 - left channel (microphone) )
2 - GND (Ground)
3 PORT 1R (Analog Port 1 - right channel (microphone) )
4 PRESENCE (Active low signal for detection etc)
5 PORT 2R (Analog Port 2 - right channel (headphone) )
6 SENSE1-RETURN (Jack detection return for front panel (JACK1) )
7 SENSE_SEND (Jack detection sense line etc)
8 KEY (Connector key)
9 PORT 2L (Analog Port 2 - left channel (headphone) )
10 SENSE2_RETURN (Jack detection return for front panel (JACK2) )

And the wires from the front panel (AC97) are:

MIC-IN
MIC-POWER
GROUND
L-OUT
R-OUT
L-RET
R-RET

I have searchered and reached the end of the internet and saw amny similar threads, but with multiple solutions. Here is one that suggests I plug the wires in these pins.

http://www.formfactors.org/developer%5Cspecs%5CA2928604.pdf


----------



## renegade X (May 11, 2008)

Sorry, for some reason I can not edit the above post. Here is the link that I intended to paste up there; http://www.akasa.co.uk/images/product_photos/cases/mirage_audio.JPG


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's basically it here is the Diagram I use.


----------



## renegade X (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Wrench97. So will this be using HD or analog with this configuration?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

AC97 which is analog.


----------



## renegade X (May 11, 2008)

Actually mine is similar to the diagram above, except the following

MIC-IN - Orange
MIC-IN - Green
L - IN (replaces L- RET I assume)
R- IN (replaces R- RET I assume)

I plugged this in and get nothing at all. But when I do plug them into the Front Panel, the system detects something plugged/ unplugged. I plugged the orange "MIC-IN" as the MIC-POWER. Should I swap it with the green one? I have had this case for ages and must have tossed the manual. :4-thatsba


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If it's analog AC97 the picture is the standard wiring for it.


----------



## renegade X (May 11, 2008)

I guess I should switch the green with the orange? Will I damage anything?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Looks like you have orange for the Mic in and green for the left return? Yes swap them.


----------

